

Sublime's Monokai Theme with Beautiful Colored JSON - benmarten
https://github.com/colibriapps/monokaiJsonPlus

======
benmarten
Direct Install via Package Control!

1) ⌘ + ⇧ + P - Install Package 2) Type: `Monokai JSON+`

[https://packagecontrol.io/packages/Monokai%20JSON+](https://packagecontrol.io/packages/Monokai%20JSON+)

